# How to combat extreme extreme fatique qnd tiredness?



## j2048b (Jul 31, 2012)

What can u guys recommend for someone who feels tired all the freaking time? 

I need either sub b-12 or something right? Plus what else can help combat fatigue and tiredness? Im currently havent started lifting again and am off my hrt due to a few factors....

Thanks si!!
J2048b


----------



## Hard2Gain (Jul 31, 2012)

Have you tried thermogenics? I'm not a big caffeine fan but there is some out there without it.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 31, 2012)

I like to chug not sip sugar free amp it will give u a boost if not after 10 min pound another


----------



## j2048b (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks guys i dont know about the amp drink, i am looking for something i can take for sustained energy that hopefully wont impact my cns, or give me a monetary boost, as 5 hour energy drinks can do that correct?

Something i can take ecery day to enhance energy and not crash from when it wears off


----------



## Hard2Gain (Jul 31, 2012)

The 5 hour energy shots work for me but they are way too expensive to take everyday. The redline drinks will really kick your ass in gear but you will feel jittery!


----------



## Jawey (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm currently taking an EC Stack... It's nice when you're 'up' on the stims but when you crash... Holy shit do you crash. The crash from ephedrine is the worst thing in the world... You feel like death for  30-45 mins after... So whatever you do don't use ephedrine... Just my .02!


----------



## j2048b (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah the energy drinks wont work for me, i guess im looking for a vitamin mixture or something that warrants energy thru the day minus the "energy drink/ energy pill" crash once it wears off,

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 31, 2012)

Post an example of your typical diet with times of meals. There should be no reason for you to feel like this if you are on a proper diet. You mention you are off trt... Your natural test is probably shut down.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 31, 2012)

lulu, my thoughts exactly !!! : my current diet greatly, and i mean greatly resembles cashouts   diet he posted:

bfast:
liquid egg whites, or substitutes
oatmeal
(protein shake) but usually dont have one
apple sauce

lunch:
usually a turkey sandwich, or peanut butter and honey sandwich

dinner:
chicken
rice, or sweet potatoes, 
some veggies
apple

snack:
oatmeal with apple sauce,

now dont get me wrong, ill endulge with a good burger from time to time, and a few slices of pizza, and of course a few items of the junk food category bt other than that, im fairly healthy in my food choices, and it has helped me to obtain a lower cholesterol level.

every day i take:
1 ea alive vitamin
3 fish oil capsules
2 garlic capsules
2 vit e,
2 niacin


thanks guys!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 31, 2012)

Get some sublingual b-12, couldn't hurt. It's just a couple bucks.

Your test is probably very low from stopping the trt and/or your estro is probably very high. If I were you I would get a blood test to see where you are at, only 50 bucks. Then I would get clomid (because you have an issue with trt) and take 100mg for 10 days and then 25 mg ed after that until you can get back on trt or just keep the clomid.

Diet and the above definiely help, but if your hormones are off you'll still feel depressed and tired all the time.


----------



## Mrs P (Jul 31, 2012)

How's your sleep & water intake ? Not having a good quality night's sleep will definitely afefct your energy level & not drinking enough water can too..
Also u can try adding some high fiber foods to your diet, fiber itself will not give u an energy boost Instead, but it will help your digestive system work properly, If u have high levels of waste and metabolic byproducts build up in your body, u will feel slugish & with low energy.
I like snacking on nuts when I feel I need an energy boost, beans are a great source of fiber too.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 31, 2012)

Even with my TRT, if I don't get a gallon or 2 of water I am lethargic and feel drained. My intake needs have goneup alot lol.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 31, 2012)

vit b6 helps as well.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 31, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> How's your sleep & water intake ? .



these are the big two IMO.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 31, 2012)

ok cool thanks guys! water, posibbly clomid, and perhaps more fiber foods, b-12 and b-6 gott it

thanks again everyone!


----------

